#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Planning & Project Management >  >  >  A Guide to Measuring and Monitoring Project Performance

## Han Ah kwang

Project Management Metrics, KPIs, and Dashboards
2011 | 11 Mb | PDF 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

With today's complex projects, increased stakeholder involvement, and advances in computer technology, metrics and key performance indicators (KPIs) have become increasingly integral to informed decision-making and effective project management.

Project Management Metrics, KPIs, and Dashboards, Second Edition helps functional managers gain a thorough grasp of what metrics and KPIs are and how to use them, as well as an understanding of different dashboard types, design issues, and applications. Closely aligned with PMI's PMBOK Guide, this new edition features:

    New content on topics ranging from customer relations management and project oversight to agile and SCRUM metrics, as well as metrics, pitfalls, and myths
    An emphasis on value, including an in-depth discussion of value-driven metrics and value-driven KPIs


    Full-color screen shots showing dashboards from some of the most successful project management companies
    PowerPoint slides and a test bank for use in seminar presentations and courses

This book allows functional managers to bolster their awareness of what good metrics management really entails todayand be armed with the knowledge to measure performance more effectively.See More: A Guide to Measuring and Monitoring Project Performance

----------

